# Job offer - advise please



## wattsy (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi All,

I'm currently reviewing an offer to work in dubai.

Annual Package Consist of:

Salary: 300,000 AED /yr
Housing/Rent: 150,000 AED /yr
Utilities: 15,000 AED /yr
Car Allowance: 40,000 AED /yr
School: 25,000 per child ( my son is 4 and will be in school next year)
Fuel: 12000 AED /yr
Medical Insurance and Flights home to the Aus every year plus a one of relocation allowance of 25,000.

What is standard for annual leave per yr (4wks/30days??)

Is this good, bad or ugly???

hope you can help.
regards,
Wattsy.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Looks better than most I have seen. 

Does it compare favourably to your current income? Without knowing the position you are being offered I can't say if it about right for the role.

The housing allowance will get you a large 2 bed apartment or a (very) small 2 bed villa in somewhere like The Springs, although as I keep saying, where you live should largely be dictated by where you work.

Standard holiday is usually quoted as 30 days, but watch out as to how this is calculated as many companies include weekends if you are off over 2 working weeks and various public holidays.


----------



## wattsy (Mar 24, 2008)

thanks for your quick response.

The role is a sales management position in the FMCG/Retail sector. The package on offer is favourable compared to my current job providing all the allowances are paid for.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

That's a great deal, go for it!


----------



## wattsy (Mar 24, 2008)

thanks Alli!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

the package i guess is so good i can not tell what is the package my fiance is getting and even in a reputable construction company. he is civil engineeer. 
he had experience in multinational company in egypt and some other local companies, then experience in local company in saudi arabia, and now in duabi in multinational company...i was sad for the offer he got hoping to improve...so tell me where i can get him offers like these where we can live comfortably in dubai? they say dubai is so expensive!


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

well done Wattsy! you will need to add a bit of your own cash to the education allowance, we are paying 30k for a 4 year old


----------



## wattsy (Mar 24, 2008)

thanks,
I will feel a lot more comfortable once I see the contract.... This process is dragging on for months. The only reason I'm still relatively confident that it will go ahead is due to knowing the consultant when he worked in AUS. Anything I should look out for on the contract??
thanks for your help.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

not really, half the contracts aren't worth the paper they are written on, if they want you out they will have you out, end off.


----------

